# What Is It?



## music6000 (Aug 25, 2022)

What Is It?


----------



## cwsquared (Aug 25, 2022)

A rat?


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Aug 25, 2022)

I’m guessing…
Post in thread 'RAT'
https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/rat.8044/post-143918


----------



## music6000 (Aug 26, 2022)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> I’m guessing…
> Post in thread 'RAT'
> https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/rat.8044/post-143918


Clever little Munchkins!!!


----------



## spi (Aug 26, 2022)

Sweet!  Looking forward to the build report.


----------



## cwsquared (Aug 26, 2022)

music6000 said:


> Clever little Munchkins!!!


I am definitely too tall to be a munchkin and you kinda gave us the answer before the test.  Unlike @Bricksnbeatles I couldn't remember where I saw it though.


----------



## swyse (Aug 26, 2022)

Very cool project, did you make your own turret board set up for this?


----------



## music6000 (Aug 26, 2022)

Yes, all done in Shed!


----------



## Feral Feline (Aug 26, 2022)

@music6000 — if you've not already done so, you need to label/name at least one of your pedal-builds...


* "SYNDROME"*


----------



## Coda (Aug 26, 2022)

Looks like a honey comb…


----------



## Dan0h (Aug 26, 2022)

Looks like fun. Love seeing huge old resistors and caps on turrets and eyelet boards in pedals.


----------



## benny_profane (Aug 26, 2022)

Very cool! I'd be interested to see the layout you're using if you'd be willing to share.


----------



## music6000 (Aug 26, 2022)

benny_profane said:


> Very cool! I'd be interested to see the layout you're using if you'd be willing to share.


I started off with this from the Web & counted out 6 dots in both directions in Photoshop & Drew up a square box to the size that will fit neatly in the Enclosure.
Kept shrinking the Dots til it fitted evenly around the Square.
Grabbed an eyelet to make sure there was clearance between the edges & dots & printed it out


----------



## Feral Feline (Aug 29, 2022)

I guess my humour was too obtuse.
Fine, I'll name my own turret build Syndrome, as in — "Turret Syndrome".

I guess it won't be a Rat though, it'll have to be an 808...


Thanks for posting your grid pattern. I might use that for some Manhattan builds.


----------



## music6000 (Aug 31, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> @music6000 — if you've not already done so, you need to label/name at least one of your pedal-builds...
> 
> 
> * "SYNDROME"*




*''RATDROME''*


----------



## music6000 (Aug 31, 2022)

music6000 said:


> What Is It?
> 
> View attachment 31280


*Teaser:* Here's what has to happen on the Underside!
A dab of super glue holds the yellow jumpers in place!
I also added Reverse Polarity protection :


----------



## fig (Aug 31, 2022)

music6000 said:


> What Is It?
> 
> View attachment 31280


A custom tagboard in an enclosure?


----------



## music6000 (Sep 1, 2022)

*Teaser 2: *The Caps are from the 70's /80's
The 1/4 Carbon Resistors from the 90's & Panasonic 4.7uF Electro's are from the 90's used in the Klon!
Had to polish them a bit!


----------



## music6000 (Sep 3, 2022)

*The Finale:*
Motorola LM308HZ Pin 5 has been clipped off as there is NC - No Connection!


----------



## fig (Sep 4, 2022)

That’s a _very_ cool mad scientist looking layout!


----------

